# The Decline of the British Empire continues



## Big Don (Aug 24, 2008)

*Lethal Star Trek blade seized in knives amnesty*

 Last updated at 10:10 25 May 2006 
The Daily Mail
Excerpt:

This horrifying five-foot weapon has been recovered by police during a knife amnesty.
 The three-handled sword with a blade at either end, designed to be swung like a paddle, shocked officers who took custody of it.
((SNIP))
The blade is believed to be a stainless-steel copy of a Klingon weapon used in the science fiction series Star Trek. "It's an extremely dangerous weapon," said a martial arts expert last night.
((END EXCERPT))
A martial arts expert? Expert in Klingon martial arts?


----------



## Big Don (Aug 24, 2008)

Another flatly stupid comment from the article:


> "We all know a knife can kill just as easily as a gun so there is a great anomaly there. A knife amnesty on its own won't be a solution."


I'm going phesant hunting next month, I'll be using nothing but a replica 1860 US Army cavalry saber, I'm sure I'll get my limit...


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 24, 2008)

Well the fact the article is from the Mail and the fact that you chose to post it up tells us here in the UK everything we need to know about you.
BTW didn't you know there hasn't been a British Empire for a very long time now?


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 25, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> Well the fact the article is from the Mail and the fact that you chose to post it up tells us here in the UK everything we need to know about you.
> BTW didn't you know there hasn't been a British Empire for a very long time now?


Not being British, I don't get what the reference about the paper telling all means...

But I am kind of curious about posting something from May...


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 25, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> Not being British, I don't get what the reference about the paper telling all means...
> 
> But I am kind of curious about posting something from May...


 
The Mail is a right wing anti Labour and anti Government newspaper that spends as much money and time on discrediting the government as it can. It worships Maggie Thatcher and if she hasn't done or said it it's no good. Famously during the last war it campaigned not to allow Jews in as refugees, it still has an anti semitic overtones as well as rascist. its rabidly anti Europe ( as well as often anti USA) and always campaigns for the Tory party.


----------



## Big Don (Aug 25, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> The Mail is a right wing anti Labour and anti Government newspaper that spends as much money and time on discrediting the government as it can. It worships Maggie Thatcher and if she hasn't done or said it it's no good. Famously during the last war it campaigned not to allow Jews in as refugees, it still has an anti semitic overtones as well as rascist. its rabidly anti Europe ( as well as often anti USA) and always campaigns for the Tory party.


So, then your remarks are based in your bias against the bias you perceive in them. Tells me all I need to know about you.


----------



## Makalakumu (Aug 25, 2008)

Big Don said:


> So, then your remarks are based in your bias against the bias you perceive in them. Tells me all I need to know about you.



Sounds familiar.


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 25, 2008)

Easy now, ladies and gentlemen.  "Debate the subject" is a core tenet of MartialTalks regulations.  

Taking personal shots at each other will only get people slapped left and right (huzzar, multiple meanings efficiency ) and get the thread either locked or deleted.

I actually agree that the incident is worthy of being held up for public ridicule but you could've chosen a more tactful title tho', *Don*.  I'm guessing you can't change it at this stage?


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 25, 2008)

Big Don said:


> Another flatly stupid comment from the article:
> 
> I'm going phesant hunting next month, I'll be using nothing but a replica 1860 US Army cavalry saber, I'm sure I'll get my limit...



Context is important:


> Frances Lawrence, whose husband was killed at the gates of his school in north London in 1995, said three different ministers have been in charge of crime in the past three weeks and information from the Home Office is confusing.
> Mrs Lawrence said: "There is an anomaly between the legislation for knife crime and gun crime, where gun crime carries much stiffer penalties.
> "We all know a knife can kill just as easily as a gun so there is a great anomaly there. A knife amnesty on its own won't be a solution."



This is not a official position, or even the newspapers position.  This is the position of someone whose husband was killed by a knife.  Expecting her to be unbiased is rather unrealistic don't you think?

This is also not the first newspaper to use a rather biased person with a personal involvement in the subject to get there quote from.


----------



## morph4me (Aug 25, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> Not being British, I don't get what the reference about the paper telling all means...
> 
> But I am kind of curious about posting something from May...


 
I'm also curious about posting something that's 2 years old :idunno:


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 25, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> I actually agree that the incident is worthy of being held up for public ridicule but you could've chosen a more tactful title tho', *Don*. I'm guessing you can't change it at this stage?


 
Just in case later readers get the idea that I'm incredibly thin-skinned, the thread title has been changed to something a little less inflammatory :rei:.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 25, 2008)

Many Americans, correction, just about all Americans would be, rightly, on their high horse if a non American continually looked for and posted negative articles from the gutter press to discredit their country. 
On a forum that prides itself on tolerance we find constant digs at Britain couched in terms that are offensive posted by the same person. 
Non British people taking these newspaper articles at face value not knowing which papers owe allegiance to which party will get the false impression. Mr. Lawrence was a much loved and well respected headmaster who was stabbed to death outside his school gates trying to break up a fight. It is disrespectful and distasteful to mock his widow's comments. 
Incidentally the killing of the special constable Nisha Patel-Nasri turned out not to be connected with knife crime, her husband actually killed her so he could go off with a prostitute who worked for them, it also turned out she and her husband were running prostitutes and a debt collection 'business' where she'd turn up in uniform threatening debtors.
Mock our laws and the way we do things here but remember the saying about people in glass houses.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 25, 2008)

This seems like a lot of hubbub over a Star Trek weapon!


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 25, 2008)

It's just one newpaper columnists view 2 years ago. If a week is a long time in politics what's 2 years lol!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 25, 2008)

Revolutionary war tension aside I do not think that a bat'leth would be all that legal on either side of the Atlantic and if it is off the street that is a good thing.

And if anyone wishes they only need to go to any number of US trash mags and see that it is likely that that very bat'leth came from the aliens that took Elvis and built the great pyramid of Atlantis which now sits under the Ocean in the Bermuda triangle


It is apparently a 2 year old article form a less than reputable paper but regardless the bat'leth is no longer on the streets now is it. Is there likely more bat'leths out there? I would guess yes in both England and the US.

This is getting silly folks so Qapla'


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 25, 2008)

We tend not to have weapons like that on the street, we have so much rain they get rusty very quickly! It's why small knives have always been popular, they can be put in pockets.

Quote _Farmers across the UK have seen their businesses hit by rain for_ _the second summer in a row as the country faced its wettest August for nearly 100 years._

_The UK totted up 95mm of rain for the first 17 days of August, compared with an average of 85mm for the whole month_. Unquote


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 25, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> We tend not to have weapons like that on the street, we have so much rain they get rusty very quickly! It's why small knives have always been popular, they can be put in pockets.
> 
> Quote _Farmers across the UK have seen their businesses hit by rain for_ _the second summer in a row as the country faced its wettest August for nearly 100 years._
> 
> _The UK totted up 95mm of rain for the first 17 days of August, compared with an average of 85mm for the whole month_. Unquote


 

But it is a Klingon weapon...those are tougher and they resist rust


----------



## Big Don (Aug 25, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> Many Americans, correction, just about all Americans would be, rightly, on their high horse if a non American continually looked for and posted negative articles from the gutter press to discredit their country.


 In your first diatribe, you made the mail sound like how liberals in the US describe Fox News, now you try to make it sound like some trashy tabloid





> On a forum that prides itself on tolerance we find constant digs at Britain couched in terms that are offensive posted by the same person.


 That is a load of crap, and you know it. I have never made digs at the people or nation, ONLY at the policies. Would that you could say the same.





> Non British people taking these newspaper articles at face value not knowing which papers owe allegiance to which party will get the false impression. Mr. Lawrence was a much loved and well respected headmaster who was stabbed to death outside his school gates trying to break up a fight. It is disrespectful and distasteful to mock his widow's comments.


 In my book an idiotic statement, such as Mrs Lawrence's, is an idiotic statement, regardless of how loved or respected her husband may or may not have been.





> Incidentally the killing of the special constable Nisha Patel-Nasri turned out not to be connected with knife crime, her husband actually killed her so he could go off with a prostitute who worked for them, it also turned out she and her husband were running prostitutes and a debt collection 'business' where she'd turn up in uniform threatening debtors.
> Mock our laws and the way we do things here but remember the saying about people in glass houses.


I'm sorry, have you somehow missed EVERY comment I have ever made here? Oh, no, you just read it through eyes colored by your own prejudices.


----------



## Big Don (Aug 25, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Revolutionary war tension aside I do not think that a bat'leth would be all that legal on either side of the Atlantic and if it is off the street that is a good thing.
> 
> And if anyone wishes they only need to go to any number of US trash mags and see that it is likely that that very bat'leth came from the aliens that took Elvis and built the great pyramid of Atlantis which now sits under the Ocean in the Bermuda triangle
> 
> ...


Anyone taking a replica from a science fiction series seriously has issues.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 25, 2008)

Big Don said:


> Anyone taking a replica from a science fiction series seriously has issues.


 
You're just looking to inflame and cause problems aren't you.

I thank you for the insult and then report it to the moderators as such

Later


----------



## Big Don (Aug 25, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> You're just looking to inflame and cause problems aren't you.
> 
> I thank you for the insult and then report it to the moderators as such
> 
> Later


There was an insult? Dude, if, I repeat, IF there were any insult intended,and in the OP there certainly was it was to those who think a knife can kill as easily as a gun, and that replica weapons sold to science fiction fans are a dire threat to domestic peace and harmony. Oh, and to the government of a once Mighty nation who disarms it's populace in the name of crime prevention, just like the communists did in the Eastern Block and those others did in the 1930's in Germany...
Short and sweet version: You weren't insulted unless you were the "martial arts expert" quoted in the article.


----------



## Langenschwert (Aug 25, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Revolutionary war tension aside I do not think that a bat'leth would be all that legal on either side of the Atlantic and if it is off the street that is a good thing.


 
Perfectly legal here in Canada.  Weapons laws are largely intent-based here.  A screwdriver used threateningly is weapon.  A re-enactor in period garb with a sword on his hip at a living history event is probably OK, as are MAists in parks training.

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## elder999 (Aug 25, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Revolutionary war tension aside I do not think that a bat'leth would be all that legal on either side of the Atlantic and if it is off the street that is a good thing.


 
Uhhh...it's a _wall-hanger_. A _fantasy_ weapon. It's pretty legal to have on the wall in your home, legal to carry openly in a lot of places in the U.S., like New Mexico and Arizona. Heck, you can legally carry a gun openly here-strapped onto your waist-without a license or anything, as long as you don't go into a place wjhere alcohol is served.. WHo's going to make a fuss over what's rightfully a next-to-useless hunk of stainless steel? :lol:

And sure, some maniac could do  a fair amount of damage with one, maybe even kill, but what's next, meat cleavers? I mean, I *know* it's next, but meat cleavers are probably a little more dangerous, in the right hands.

Oh, and _q'p[la]_ :lol:


----------



## Big Don (Aug 25, 2008)

elder999 said:


> Uhhh...it's a _wall-hanger_.


*"In the UK, they came first for the Gun owners, And I didnt speak up because I wasnt a Gun owner;* *And then they came for the Knife owners, And I didnt speak up because I wasnt a Knife owners;* *And then they came for the Sci-fi collectibles, And I didnt speak up because I owned no Sci-fi collectibles;* *And then . . . they came for me . . . And by that time there was no one left to speak up."*Dogs playing poker and Elvis on Black Velvet aficionados are next, be afraid, be very afraid.When tackiness is outlawed will only outlaws be tacky?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 26, 2008)

*ATTENTION ALL USERS*

Please keep the conversation polite and respectful.

Pamela Piszczek
MT Super Moderator


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 26, 2008)

Actually it's perfectly legal to have Klingon, Martian, Fantasy, real or wahtever weapons in this country. It's just not legal to carry them around the streets looking to use them against someone. There's a very good shop in York, North Yorkshire  I go in when I'm down there that sells, openly and legally any sort of fantasy weapon you like plus some martial arts weapons.
Big Don, I don't really know what you think you're protesting about but your grasp of English, Scottish and Northern Irish law is sketchy to say the least. It's also perfectly legal to own guns here, you just need a licence which if you are genuine is no bother to get. Aound where I live most of us have shotguns as we all hunt.
You can hunt most things here not just pheasants, there's grouse, woodcock, pigeons, deer, rabbits,foxes etc and also vermin like the American grey squirrels someone introduced to this country thinking they knew it all, now they are killing off our native red squirrels.
If you're going to criticise something in someone else's country it's always advisable to get your facts right first or ask a police officer!


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 26, 2008)

The Daily Mail is a tabloid btw along with the Mirror, The Sun and the Sport.
Respected newspapers, the so called quality press are The Independant, The Times, The Guardian and The Telegraph.

You may like a look at these too, remember though that we have the best sporting guns in the world but damn they cost!
http://www.ukgunroom.com/ukGunDealers.jsp
http://www.ufindus.com/gun_shop/bridlington

http://www.shootinguk.co.uk/magazine


----------



## chinto (Sep 2, 2008)

Big Don said:


> *Lethal Star Trek blade seized in knives amnesty*
> 
> Last updated at 10:10 25 May 2006
> The Daily Mail
> ...




yep unfortunately stupidity is not limited to the liberals here in the USA.. but that seems extreme even to me! ... ok now a fantasy weapon called a "batleth" is illegal in the UK??  next they will be raiding the kitchens to make sure that all the knives are confiscated to prevent them being used to injure food let alone a human !!  God help us all! especially the poor sods in the UK!


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 3, 2008)

No, as I spent sometime explaining before this "weapon" is not illegal in the UK. 
I thank you for your pity but we really don't need it.
Liberals inthe UK are not the same as what you think of as liberals in the USA so actually your are insulting a fair amount of good people here.


----------



## chinto (Sep 4, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> No, as I spent sometime explaining before this "weapon" is not illegal in the UK.
> I thank you for your pity but we really don't need it.
> Liberals inthe UK are not the same as what you think of as liberals in the USA so actually your are insulting a fair amount of good people here.



ohh you have a saner version there?  cool.. please import them to here!! our liberals are a bunch of idiots who need an infusion of inelegance and common sense.. so if yours have any of that.. please help!! other wise i do apologize if i did insult a fair amount of people there.. 
just sounds to much like the kind of knee jerk liberal stupidity that happens here in some quarters!!

but is there not some kind of law in the works about any kind of knife carry in the UK .. hell they outlawed guns pretty much completely and now every crook has one from what I hear from some people i know over there...  please:  Register Mongols.. Not Crossbows!!


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 4, 2008)

What you think of as liberals and socialists are the Labour party over here, the Liberals are the centuries old Whig party a different animal totally. Librals here are the middle of the road party (some find them boring!), the left is Labour, the right the Tories. being liberal in our sense is a very old tradition here, some of our greatest prime ministers have been liberals as have some of our greatest people including Winston Churchill ( he took a seat however with the Tories to get into power).
Criminals here have always had guns, the problem as I said before is the youth gangs now. They've watched the movies and the TV and have emulated the American style gangs.


----------

